# show us your pile



## GTMS

first plow-able event for MD, and it was light. This is a small pile although Tues. Feb 13th it's supposed to dump a good bit.


----------



## Rcgm

You used a snow blower on that lot didn't you? 
Nice truck and lot looks GGGREAT.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Plow mustve been nice and waxy for that first pic! lol i like that pic.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Its not a lie, V plows stack it high!


----------



## Gatewayuser

Now here is a pile!


----------



## payton

heres a few pics of one of my site's pile.. all material has to be carried to one area.


----------



## firstclasslawn

Heres mine.... well it is half moved


----------



## ameyerman

hey 1st class, how is that back blade doing for you?


----------



## GTMS

I use fluid film, and that was the last lot of the day. That stuff stays pretty well, I'll spray it down before I go out and it lasts until I'm done. No snow blower work there. I was impressed too with how well it cleaned that lot. It gets kinda wavy in places. Now all I need is a decent spreader. I'm looking at a speedcaster. $1400 installed and mine is getting slower and slower, it's time for an upgrade!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

How many inches was that? What are you supposed to be getting Today?


----------



## firstclasslawn

ameyerman;368887 said:


> hey 1st class, how is that back blade doing for you?


I have no clue how i ever plowed without it!


----------



## tak2w

Here are some small piles


----------



## f250man

Here are some of mine from the 15" and all the drifting we had yesterday.


----------



## f250man

Heres a few more.


----------



## emark6

*Here's Mine*

These are some pictures of a 6" snow we had back in January.


----------



## Easy

These belong to me!!
Don


----------



## dmlandcare

*Around I80, IL*


----------



## snowman2025




----------



## cet

I don't really like to pile. I think it is hard on the truck and plow. This is with little effort.


----------



## Rcgm

Here is a pile 2 days after the storm.Also a few others during the storm.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo

Here mine..It"s about time it snowed


----------



## iakentdoz

GTMS;368707 said:


> first plow-able event for MD, and it was light. This is a small pile although Tues. Feb 13th it's supposed to dump a good bit.


GTMS,

Nice set up :salute:

Here are a few pics of my pile.


----------



## clncut

Here are some piles from a storage unit we plow. Running out of room fast!


----------



## fatboy

Sorry its a little dark..but hows this one?


----------



## 84deisel

heres my entry.


----------



## 84deisel

this is a pile in my truck.


----------



## 84deisel

making piles during the 2/14/07 storm.thats a 12' blade on my ln9000 pusing that pile.


----------



## Straightliner

*My car lot*


----------



## PORTER 05

sorry only plowed (1):crying: 2.5 inch storm, im not taking pictures of that:crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer

How hard is it to see what is behind you with the extended cab and the cap Straighliner?


----------



## Fordistough

Wow Straightliner, The difference of your truck from the sunny side to the shady side is unbelievable!


----------



## Straightliner

First Time Out;377631 said:


> How hard is it to see what is behind you with the extended cab and the cap Straighliner?


It's really not to bad. The one thing I do is clean the cap windows before I start plowing. And the EX cab is OK as I only plow my lot and my house, so the size is manageable.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

it finally snowed alittle here so i got to take some pics here is my dodge piling up the snow.


----------



## sbrennan007

Big-O-Pile


----------



## dieacst

Any close up pics of that cat with the box plow........


----------



## lawnbarber54982

*Wisconsin storm*

Here is one of ours from this last weekend. Should melt by July....


----------



## 4x4Farmer

heres one of ours we hualed away last night. Needed more room for the snow where getting now. 12-15 inches by friday night.


----------



## Dwan

Here is a few of mine.


----------



## Dwan

Supose I could post a larger one?


----------



## Proscapez LLC

Here is a picture of one of my piles on tuesday morning.
To bad I ran out of fluid film.


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Plowing at -45 below zero*

Making piles at -45 below zero,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

Almost always in the dark,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Plowing at -45 below zero*

The piles get really really hard at these temps,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Plowing at -45 below zero*

At least the snow isn't wet & sticky,....


----------



## loyboy

Man I wish we still had snow. I love the long nights out pushing. But it's already in the 50's and 60's here in kansas City. The grass is turning. Plow on Dave, plow on!:waving:


----------



## js3350z

it was 70 last week in NJ, yet I just put in 20 hours of plowing


----------



## Dwan

Looking out the window. We will brake the 200" mark tonight.. More to come.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Going through some pictures today and found this one so I figured I'd bump this thread!


----------



## Quality SR

Looking good. Can't wait to see more of your action shots.


----------



## Tuxx

*Snow Piles*

Here are some at work.


----------



## William B.

Couple older pics.

































Can't wait to see what I can do with the DMax this year


----------

